

HP close to naming Whitman CEO, firing Apotheker - moonlighter
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/09/22/us-hp-idUSTRE78K40I20110922

======
moonlighter
Cringley, back in February 2011, got it right:
[http://www.cringely.com/2011/02/why-leo-apotheker-will-be-
fi...](http://www.cringely.com/2011/02/why-leo-apotheker-will-be-fired-from-
hewlett-packard/)

Apotheker didn't last long as CEO for SAP, either. I guess going forward he'll
have a hard time putting 'CEO' in his job title again anytime soon (if ever).

